# Details zum Slayer (old) in weiss für Polizei :)



## derschotte (18. August 2010)

Hallo Miteinander,

wie in meiner Signatur nachzulesen, wurde mir im Sommer 2006 unter anderem mein weisses Slayer aus der Garage gestohlen.

Vor 2 Wochen bekomme ich übers Forum eine Mail, ob ich immer noch meine Rad vermisse. Erster Gedanke: Was will jetzt der Wichtigtuer! Naja, trotzdem mal geantwortet. Und siehe da, die Staatsanwaltschaft Tübingen meldet sich nach 4 Jahren bei mir, ob ich nicht mal mein Rad beschreiben kann, da eines mit der Beschreibung im Rahmen einer Durchsuchung gefunden wurde.

Mir war dann im Gespräch schnell klar, das dies mein Rad ist, da komplett selbst individuell zusammengebaut. Dummerweise hatte ich damals schon den Zettel mit der Rahmennummer verschlampt und diese auch nie notiert, was es jetzt nicht einfacher macht, mein Eigentum nachzuweisen. Letztlich dann die Begutachtung bei der Polizei brachte die Gewissheit, das dies, bis auf kleinere Änderungen, mein Rad ist.

Jetzt brauche ich ein paar Infos zu dem Rahmen, bei denen ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher bin und natürlich auch nix falsches angeben will:

- welches Modelljahr war das? 2004?
- wieviel weisse Slayer (war ja Sondermodell in der Lackierung) gab es? 20 oder 25?
- war der Vertrieb dieser auf Deutschland beschränkt oder Weltweit bzw. ist bekannt wieviele davon in Deutschland existent waren?

Fällt sonst noch jemandem eine Besonderheit zu dem weissen Sondermodell ein? Danke schon mal im Vorraus!!!


----------



## Fabeymer (18. August 2010)

Schön, dass das Bike wieder aufgetaucht ist.
Um 100%ige Infos zu bekommen, würde ich mich mal an Bike Action wenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (19. August 2010)

Hab ich gemacht, nur leider konnte die mir nicht allzu viel erzählen. 
Laut deren Aussage wurde dieser Rahmen nicht von bikeaction nach Deutschland importiert, so das sie zu dem Rahmen keine nähreren Details haben.

Hatte gehofft, das ein paar der RM-Freaks hier, sich an das eine oder andere Detail erinnern können. Bis auf das Bj. 2004 bin ich nicht wirklich schlauer 

Gruss


----------



## argh (23. August 2010)

Schonmal die google-Bildersuche bemüht?


----------



## All-Mountain (23. August 2010)

derschotte schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht, nur leider konnte die mir nicht allzu viel erzählen.
> Laut deren Aussage wurde dieser Rahmen nicht von bikeaction nach Deutschland importiert, so das sie zu dem Rahmen keine nähreren Details haben.
> 
> Hatte gehofft, das ein paar der RM-Freaks hier, sich an das eine oder andere Detail erinnern können. Bis auf das Bj. 2004 bin ich nicht wirklich schlauer
> ...



Naja, Deine Angaben finde ich schon etwas dürtig: "Slayer (old) in weiss"  Wie weiss? Teamlakierung (weiss/rot in Ahornblättern) oder ein anderes Farbschema aus der Serie (Slayer 30, 50, 70...).

Wenn der Rahmen nicht von BA importiert wurde, wo kommt er dann her?  Evenutell ein spezieller Paintjob eines anderen Rocky-Importeurs?
Wie bist Du an das Bike gekommen?

Wie kommst Du zur Erkenntnis, dass der Rahmen von 2004 ist? Ich hab den 2004er Katalog hier liegen. Da gab es kein Sondermodell für das Slayer.


----------



## Fabeymer (23. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, ist es der blaue 70er-Rahmen mit den Tribals, nur eben halt in weiß. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## All-Mountain (23. August 2010)

2004 gab es den Standart 70er Rahmen in schwarz (2005 in blau). 
Im Katalog steht nichts davon das es den auch in weiß gibt. Könnte aber sein, hab auch sowas im Hinterkopf.


----------



## elementer (23. August 2010)

Die Special Edition Modelle wurden 2005 eingeführt. Je nach Kaufdatum könnte es vielleicht schon eines der Modelle sein?

edit: gerade doch noch einen 2005er Katalog gefunden. Das Slayer SE nennt sich da "Hotrod" und ist silber, grün, schwarz lackiert.


----------



## derschotte (23. August 2010)

Hehe,
doch noch Reaktionen 



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Naja, Deine Angaben finde ich schon etwas dürtig: "Slayer (old) in weiss"  Wie weiss? Teamlakierung (weiss/rot in Ahornblättern) oder ein anderes Farbschema aus der Serie (Slayer 30, 50, 70...).


Weiss, wie schneeweiss  Hier ist ein Bild von damals.







All-Mountain schrieb:


> Wenn der Rahmen nicht von BA importiert wurde, wo kommt er dann her?  Evenutell ein spezieller Paintjob eines anderen Rocky-Importeurs? Wie bist Du an das Bike gekommen?


Hab den Rahmen damals bei ebay erstanden.



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du zur Erkenntnis, dass der Rahmen von 2004 ist? Ich hab den 2004er Katalog hier liegen. Da gab es kein Sondermodell für das Slayer.


Soweit ich es in Erinnerung hab, gab es in dem Jahr das Slayer 70 in schwarz. Hab mir die Mühe gemacht und in dem Thread und dem Thread alle Bilder angeschaut. Hierbei habe ich "przybo" gefunden, der ebenso Besitzer dieses Rahmens ist und in seiner Signatur 2004 stehen hat. Er konnte mir noch den Händler sagen, allerdings bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, dort nachzufragen, ob sich dort jemand an den Rahmen erinnern kann. Ich konnte noch einen 2ten User ausfindig machen, der allerings noch nicht geantwortet hat.





käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Schonmal die google-Bildersuche bemüht?


Klar, mit dem Ergebniss, das bis auf meines keine anderen drin vorkommen.  Auch die Suche mit http://www.bikepedia.com war nicht von Erfolg erkrönt.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. August 2010)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist es der blaue 70er-Rahmen mit den Tribals, nur eben halt in weiß. Ist das korrekt?



 vor dem Mountainbiker in Wien fotografiert.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. August 2010)

derschotte schrieb:


> Hehe,
> doch noch Reaktionen
> 
> Weiss, wie schneeweiss  Hier ist ein Bild von damals.
> ...



Ok, dann fassen wir doch mal zusammen:
Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 in weiÃ mit silber polierten Tribal am Oberrrohr, Bj. 2004.
Das Bike ist keine Special Edition, sondern ein "Neben"-Paint-Job des normalen 70er Rahmens. Das wage ich zu behaupten, weil mein schwarzes 2005er Slayer ein ebensolcher "Neben-Paint-Job" des offiziellen blauen Slayer 70 2005 war. Der Preis war bei meinem der gleiche wie beim Serienmodell. Ãber eine offizielle Limitierung ist mir nichts bekannt.
Die damaligen Neupreise:
Rahmenpreis in D: 1890,- â¬
Komplettpreis Bike in D: 3590,- â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (23. August 2010)

Super, das langsam Licht ins Dunkel kommt. Bin nur leicht irritiert, das Bikeaction nichts von dem Rahmen wusste, wobei die in den alten Katalogen gewÃ¤lzt haben und nichts fanden.

War fest davon Ã¼berzeugt, das das ne "Special Edition" ist und das der Listenpreis irgendwo bei 2400â¬ gelegen haben soll.  Jetzt werden noch alte Festplatten durchsucht, in der Hoffnung, noch Dateien mit brauchbaren Infos zu finden.

Aber danke soweit!! Hoffe, das ich dann endlich bald das Slayer wieder mein eigen nennen kann. 

Danke!!


----------



## elementer (23. August 2010)

Du kannst auch mal Kimmerle (http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/ ) anrufen. Die sind echt kompetent was Rocky anbelangt und haben selber immer mal ganz eigene "Specials" - Kleinkram wie z.B. Bremsscheiben mit Ahornblattern ... eventuell haben die noch einen Tip.

Grüße, Rob


----------



## MWU406 (24. August 2010)

Hi,

ich habe in 2004 auch ein schwarzes Slayer beim Frank Kimmerle gekauft, zur Auswahl stand ein schwarzes oder ein weiÃes. Beide Rahmen gab es meines Wissens nur als Rahmenkit. Das Rahmenkit war soweit ich mich erinnere 200,-â¬ teurer als das Slayer 50 Rahmenkit und der weiÃe war auf 25 StÃ¼ck begrenzt. Meister Kimmerle (http://www.frorider.com) verweilt meines Wissens nach noch bis Fr. im wohlverdienten  Urlaub, hab aber keine Ahnung wie genau er sich daran noch erinnern kann.

Ein Bild vom schwarzen:




GruÃ
Martin


----------



## All-Mountain (24. August 2010)

MWU406 schrieb:


> Das Rahmenkit war soweit ich mich erinnere 200,-â¬ teurer als das Slayer 50 Rahmenkit und der weiÃe war auf 25 StÃ¼ck begrenzt.



Rahmenkits wurden bei Rocky Modellen immer erst ab dem 70er Modell angeboten. Ein 50er Rahmenkit gab es noch nie. Das 70er gab es als Rahmenkit und parallel als Komplettbike.

Doch wenn Du bei Kimmerle das schwarze und weiÃe Slayer ohne "70" auf dem Rahmen gesehen hast, deutet das schon auf eine Art Sondermodell hin. Offiziell gab es 2004 aber keines, also kÃ¶nnte das eine "Sonderbestellung" eines Impoteuers (wenn nicht BA dann eventl. CH, A...) sein. Das ein HÃ¤ndler direkt bei Rocky Sonderlackierungen bestellen kann, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MWU406 (24. August 2010)

Dann war das schwarze oder weiÃe 200â¬ teurer im Vergleich zu einem 50er (war das braun?) mit der Ausstattung die ich wollte. Das 70 steht schon in der Modellbezeichnung, das habe ich verwechselt mit der 2003er SE-Edition (weiÃ-grau), bei denen steht keine Nummer.


----------



## All-Mountain (24. August 2010)

Slayer 2004:
70 Nachtschwarz und Handpoliert
50 Team-Rot
30 Mittelblau
so die Farbbezeichnungen aus dem Katalog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (24. August 2010)

Und das war mein 2005er Slayer 70 Rahmen:





SCHWARZ wie die Nacht, obwohl 2005 die Serienfarbe des 70er Slayers blau war. Genauso könnte es 2004 neben dem schwarzen 70er auch ein paar weiße Slayer 70 gegeben haben. Das ist meine Theorie zu Schottes Rahmen.


----------



## eumelberlin (25. August 2010)

Wünsch dir viel glück mit der "Wiedereroberung" von dein Rad ;-)


----------



## MWU406 (26. September 2010)

Hi der Schotte, 

was kam denn jetzt raus bei der Sache?


----------



## derschotte (26. September 2010)

Naja,
das zieht sich noch. Es gab bereits eine Gerichtsverhandlung, bei der meinem Rad wohl grosse Aufmerksamkeit zu teil wurde, da es nicht allzu viele Sachen gibt, die einem Besitzer zugeordnert werden konnten.
Die eine Verhandlung hat nicht gereicht, so das ich noch warten muss und sogar die Chance besteht, das ich selbst vor Gericht erscheinen muss. Dauert wohl alles ein bisschen länger, aber ich geh fest davon aus, das ich es wieder bekomme


----------



## derschotte (5. Januar 2011)

Update:
Das Rad ist nach 4,5 Jahren wieder in meinem Besitz.
Der Zustand ist erwartungsgemäß nicht mehr wie es sich für ein gepflegtes Rocky gehört, aber das wird schon wieder  Blöd ist nur, das ich jetzt erstmal Platz schaffen muss zum unterstellen 

Gruss 
derschotte


----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2011)

Dafür gibt es aus Balingen einen  nach Reutlingen.
Freut mich für dich...


----------



## numinisflo (8. Januar 2011)

Freut mich für dich das die Sache nun doch nun zu einem einigermaßen guten Ende gekommen ist!


----------

